# Is this a 1936 schwinn motobike and frame



## Sevenfooter (Aug 4, 2018)

Just picked up this frame and fork and I wondering what I have nhere


----------



## buickmike (Aug 4, 2018)

Its definitely a clean start to a nice bike regardless of year. That s the tall neck+ seat post as well. I don't know what your parts stash consist of but it would be nice to have the fender set just as clean. Good luck


----------



## Jon Olson (Aug 4, 2018)

Fork looks like the key is to the left side of the fork. In 1936 , the only year, the 



key was center to the fork.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 5, 2018)

The last number 0 doesn't look consistent with the other 4 ?
Just my 2 cents worth. A better pic of the side of it would help.
Appears to be a C model by the length of the top tube?  But a better side view would tell. 
Nice  start to a build ! I'll be watching this one!

Good luck with it!


----------



## Sevenfooter (Aug 5, 2018)

Schwinn lover said:


> The last number 0 doesn't look consistent with the other 4 ?
> Just my 2 cents worth. A better pic of the side of it would help.
> Appears to be a C model by the length of the top tube?  But a better side view would tell.
> Nice  start to a build ! I'll be watching this one!
> ...



Cool thanks I will post another picture. My buddy has a few 36 motorbikes and my frame has the same arched top tubes as his my frame just looks a little bigger the seatube is 20 inches from the center of the crank to the top and the top tube is 22 inches center to center head tube to seat tube.


----------



## Jon Olson (Aug 5, 2018)

Sevenfooter said:


> Cool thanks I will post another picture. My buddy has a few 36 motorbikes and my frame has the same arched top tubes as his my frame just looks a little bigger the seatube is 20 inches from the center of the crank to the top and the top tube is 22 inches center to center head tube to seat tube.
> 
> View attachment 848340



Your sprocket is used on Military Bicycles and is called the “coffin sprocket” by some collectors or “Sullivan” after the five Sullivan’s that lost their life’s on one ship in WWII. Your bicycle may have a “History”.


----------



## tryder (Aug 5, 2018)

Its a Westfield sprocket and was used on Westfield bicycles before and during the war.  Never seen one on a Schwinn.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 5, 2018)

Ahh, yes that is a better pic!  I believe it is a B98 which is the 20" Model
Here is a pic of a B 97 which is 18" model


----------



## Sevenfooter (Aug 5, 2018)

tryder said:


> Its a Westfield sprocket and was used on Westfield bicycles before and during the war.  Never seen one on a Schwinn.



It did not come with the bike some years ago I came across a 1927 mead ranger and sold it to my buddy lumpy we both started collecting parts and getting chromed and nickel plated well the chrome guy over polished our chaining and we ended up finding this one so we asked the chrome guy to do it polished nickel and he ended up chroming it , so that and some other parts sat for seven years and now I am pulling them out for this bike , but I am just mocking it up still not sure what I am going to do


----------



## tryder (Aug 5, 2018)

Schwinn lover said:


> Ahh, yes that is a better pic!  I believe it is a B98 which is the 20" Model
> Here is a pic of a B 97 which is 18" modelView attachment 848375
> 
> View attachment 848374



I have a 1946 Schwinn B97 Motorbike.  I love it.  Just rode it on the Rolling Relics ride in San Francisco. 

I also have a 1941 Westfield which is comparable.  Here is a catalog pic of a 1940 Westfield:


----------



## Sevenfooter (Aug 5, 2018)

Schwinn lover said:


> Ahh, yes that is a better pic!  I believe it is a B98 which is the 20" Model
> Here is a pic of a B 97 which is 18" modelView attachment 848375
> 
> View attachment 848374



Are you caspers buddy


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 5, 2018)

No,  Don't know Casper. Is he here in Cincinnati, Ohio?


----------



## Casper (Aug 8, 2018)

Come on Adam, Build that thing .... You will Kill It !!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 17, 2018)

Yeah Adam! Let's see a update on your progress,,, oh and Casper, hello to you,,,, even though we never met. Nice to know other Cabers read replies to there post & assume your replies sounds a lot like someone they know & ask if you know them.


----------

